# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  شركة نقل عفش بجدة

## ahmed

شركة نقل عفش بجدة يعد نقل الاثاث مشكلة كبيرة لا يستطيع الأشخاص المتواجدين في المنزل بمفردهم لأنه يحتاج الي وقت وجهد كثير لكي يقوموا بنقل العفش من مكان قديم الي المكان الجديد لذلك يمكن الاستعانة بشركة نقل عفش بجدة حيث لدي الشركة خدمات كثيرة مثل فك وتركيب وتغليف وتخزين وشحن الأثاث.

----------

